# Bamburgh wild campers, bad news... A response from Bamburgh.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just returned from a long weekend where i spent one night in Bamburgh.

Had a walk out on Friday morning along the lane that leads to the golf course. Those two car parks on your right, on top of the dunes where i've seen many vans parked over the years.... well at the entrance to both, concrete foundations have been laid either side with four metal threaded rods sticking out. 

I'm assuming height restriction barrers will soon be in place. Lets hope not !!

Freddiebooks


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
i live just down the road ,i pass most days i,ll try and fine out and let you know
bowlty


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

That would be a shame - one of our favourite spots. In the autumn and winter you can often get away with staying in the car park by the beach at Alnmouth although someone may come along and ask you not to in which case, out of politeness we move. Either into Alnwick where there is a large car park by the gardens or just a little further down the coast (name escapes me).


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
you can camp on boulmer right on the sea ,a lot of mh wild camp here 

bowlty


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

It more or less sums up some of the backward theories of some of our councils etc.

Instead of encouraging us to come to there villages and towns, they do the opposite. I always spend money in places where i stay. Clearly they don't wish to help out there traders etc. Yet they are happy to raise there rates and make a living harder to come by. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Worst fears are comfirmed sadly.

Drove along to the two car parks along "The Wynding" in Bamburgh only last night to see the height restriction barriers now in place.

2.1 metres 6'11' feet if my memory serves me well.

I've been visiting the area for over 12 years as i have a static in Beadnell, and there has never been more than 4 campers in that car park ever. And it is rarely full either, especially in the autumn and winter. 

Well there you go !!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry i meant to get back to you about them you could try boulmer beach a bit further down, but i do not think that will be aloud for much longer as they going to built a new camping site just along the road so i,ve been told and know the ground works company who have quoted for the work
but saying that alnwick council welcomes motor homes and have made parking bays just for motor homes


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Freddiebooks said:


> It more or less sums up some of the backward theories of some of our councils etc.
> 
> Instead of encouraging us to come to there villages and towns, they do the opposite. I always spend money in places where i stay. Clearly they don't wish to help out there traders etc. Yet they are happy to raise there rates and make a living harder to come by.
> 
> Freddiebooks


Hi.

I do not think it is as simple as this!.

When we turn up in our vans we generally do not use the facilities like restaurants and stuff as we are self sufficient and do our own drinks and snap in the van.

And unlike motorists who are more mobile and flit from attraction to attraction spending money on different car parks and different establishments, we tend to park up for the greater part of the day taking up 2 places on the car park, making the council loose money in their thinking.

Unfortunately big rambling motor homes are probably not seen as money pits or assets to the local traders from the view of council accountants, who will number crunch the amount of motor homes in relation to normal cars and the revenue to be made!.

But saying that the days other than the weekend when a lot of us are about, we suddenly become an asset when the rest of the population are earning a crust, and we have knocked all that malarkey on the head, and are the ones visiting the various attractions, the height restrictions etc could be removed during a normal working week, and if the council see fit replaced at the weekend and holiday periods.

That way we would all win.

Uk is having a bit of a revival now folk are not going abroad as much and instead of having to chuck a load of money at up grading parking and the such, the councils might just be tightening up and making the best of what they have, which just does not involve motor homes!..

Just stepping back from our view on things, but I might be totally off course, of course :roll:


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Sad to lose another nice location....

IMHO the best thing to do in these cases is to write to the Council and put the reasoned case for encouraging a limited number of motorhomes rather than moaning to ourselves.

The changes are normally publicised locally for comment and it would be good if we could find a way of becoming aware so as to object. It is quite possible that the council have not even considered motorhomes but are afraid of travellers caravans.

We should remember that the councils are there to manage our public land and not to just make money from it. I say that as a local parish councillor and we are obliged to take into account objections to any changes proposed. It is however difficult to get them reversed once the money has been spent!

It is also important to give feedback for good facilities. In France I normally give appreciative feedback via information offices and on the rare occasions in the UK where facilities are provided I normally email a thank you so that the council know we like what they have done and that we have spent money in their community.

Finally, if we are going to an area we do not know very well I email the local parking manager for the council and ask where I can park our big beastie and spend money in the community. This has given a few really positive surprises although it is fair to say that the lack of reply from many is disappointing.

Regards

Ed
Despite being self sufficient we nearly always spend money on a meal in the location or buy souvenirs etc and if they are good facilities will spend a couple of days rather than just pass through.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually this location was already lost, if you obey signage, as when we were there last July the signs were in place. The place I stay closer to the golf club had no prohibitions.









I spoke to a man who lives nearby and every evening goes around picking up litter dog poo etc and he said it was inevitable.

It is what keeps me in a small van that takes up no more room than a 4*4


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I take all points made, but just to fill in the blanks,

The car park isn't a pay and display. It is nothing more than a peice of rough ground, a mixture of hardcore and dust with some huge pot holes. No white lines... nothing. 

I, and i'm not sure if i am the minority, do make a point of going to local pubs or a cafe for a meal or tea and scones. I definatley get my milk from the local shops, and a large bar of chocolate, bread etc. 

I think the best point made is to remove the barrier during the week and off season. I visit the car park in question more or less every week in my car to see what vans are parked up. And in 12years i have only ever seen it full 5 times or so. 

Anyhow... life goes on !!!!


Oh !!! and it's also uneven as the picture suggests !!


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I have written to the Bamburgh parish council regarding this issue, hopefully they will supply us with the answers.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done and do let us know what they say.

Ed


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Still waiting for a reply Ed, but this is what i wrote .....


Dear Parish Council,

I'm just writing out of curiousity for the reasons behind the car park height restriction barriers at the far end of The Wynding.

Although i own a static caravan in Beadnell, i also own a motorhome and have stayed in the aforementioned car park only the once on Jan 2nd 2009. 

During the 12 years i have had the static, I very rarely see the car park full. Only on very hot days during the summer this the case. And as far as i am aware, the motorhomes cause no problems. And at most i have only seen four there at one time. So why the barriers ?


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you will find that the parking area's are owned by Bamburgh Castle Est. and I believe that the hight restrictions for the moment are for seasonal use. 
The parking area's are quite small and frequently used by locals, one took delight in winging to my wife at work, about not being able to park because of motorhomes.
I had a look down there last week and there were local horse transports parked for exercising the horses on the beach. They will now be affected causing more anti motorhome sentiments, possibly closing other good overnight spots around the top end of the county.
From my experience one parked motorhome attracts another and so on and at the end of the day if we over-do the parking we only have ourselves to blame.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Dear Bamburgh Castle,

I am a member of a motor home website that has over 40,000 subscribers.

I started a thread some time ago regarding the car parks along the Wynding towards the golf course. It has developed into a rounded discusion, but to date we have no definative answers to our queries or concerns.

I contacted the Parish Council, but as you'll read, there is doubt to whether or not it is there concern.

If perhaps you could read the discussion board, and then e mail me your response it would be much appreciatted. I'll then copy and paste it onto the board for all to read. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-80194-days0-orderasc-0.html

Many Thanks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Dear Martin,

I am very happy to respond to the questions that have been raised and have already responded to the Motorhomefun forum on the same issue. 

Vehicles have parked on the Wyndings for many years, initially on the road side and then later the flatter areas were taken over. Some years ago the Parish Council along with Bamburgh castle Estates secured European funding to make the car parks a little more manageable and to stop them encroaching on the dunes any further. It should be remembered that this is not only a coastal Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty (AONB) but also Site of Special Scientific Interest. At this time signs were put up indicating that overnight camping was not allowed in these two car parks. For the last ten years or so these have been constantly ignored with in recent years as many as twenty vans parked in the top car park. I have on several occasions in my role as Director of Bamburgh Castle and an employee of Bamburgh Castle Estates gone along and explained to people very nicely the situation. More often than not I was ignored and on occasion both verbally and physically threatened. After discussions with the local Parish Council, the AONB, Natural England and the local police we took the decision to erect barriers between 1st February and 30th November. During the winter the barriers will be removed, although overnight stays are still not and never have been permitted.

There are local sites in Beadnell and even closer at Budal Bay, I believe it only costs £7 a night. During the day there is parking in the council car park in the village although cheaper and with better views parking at the castle where it is possible to stay till 7pm.

It is unforutunate that it has come to this but there have been signs for years long before I came along, that indicated no overnight stays but people always chose to ignore them. In the last two years people have physically removed them, not an easy taks when you consider they were cemented in!!

And just to answer any 'you don't understand/know what it's like arguements, my Grandfather was the President of the Scottish Caravaners Association and my parents owned a Bedford camper van in the 60's which we used regularly. I in turn converted my VW van, in which yes I did wild camp, usually in Scotland and away from habitation and always moved when asked.

Regards

Chris Calvert

Chris Calvert
Director
Bamburgh Castle
Bamburgh
Northumberland
NE69 7DF


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is no real argument to be made, once a spot has been seen to be abused and the councils have made a decision, it is very difficult to pull it back.

Steve


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for your courteous and detailed response. Unfortunately it is the old story of the selfish few messing up the enjoyment of many others. I have an aged aunt living in Alnwick who I take out for a trip when I visit her, the places I can take the MH are steadily becoming less. Even the local recycling centre has a height barrier!
If people choose to ignore or even uproot signs as you have indicated we are moving into anti-social behaviour, so, is there any way of admonishing such people? Sadly I think not. It is similar to the motorhomers who proudly announce they stay all winter in southern Spain or Portugal and wildcamp all the time, and I understand they are becoming a real nuisance in some areas.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Dear Mr Calvert

I would have liked to visit Bamburgh Castle, but now will not do so.

Your loss of revenue.

It is high time the authorities and tourist trade in this country began working together for the greater good, rather than trying to protect their own little fiefdoms with petty bureaucracy and needless laws.

I absolutely reject the right of anyone to leave any trace of their 'wild' camping, but it seems the many are punished for the sins of the few.

One little tip - if you don't want signs removed, make them out of a product that doesn't have a good cash scrap value.


Oh, and don't bother coming to Scotland to wild camp, if you won't allow it, why should you expect to do it up here - sauce for the goose and all that.

David

Ps I don't agree with barriers at the weekend only - why should these facilities not be available to working people as well?


----------

